# Parasitic wasp larvae



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I recently brought some caterpillars inside after the birds ate the first hatch. Knowing we are getting low on everything I took 8 of the newest hatch and began to feed them. Today they have shown the first signs of a problem.

6/8 have got wasp larvae bursting out of them, and this is where my dilema comes in. Morally I don't agree with killing animals >.< And refuse to do so under normal circumstances. However at the moment I am deciding whether it would be a good idea to kill these. One for the fact the pillars are being eaten alive, and two because I don't want a worse repeat of this when our next lay happens. 

Would you kill the larvae and the pillars that are being eaten alive? Or do you think I should let nature run its course? 

I am really at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally i would let nature take its course, unless perhaps they are a rare species, but their fate has been sealed of course!!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

id kill the ones showing the wasp problem. if i was getting eaten alive id want someone to put me out of my misery too


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Put them out of their misery. You don't want it to spread either.


----------

